# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Issues posting mobile this morning

## noproblem

Rob.. I posted twice this morning and after both times I was told I didn't have permission then kicked back to a log in screen. Was using iPhone with latest greatest iOS / Safari. I see my posts worked just thought I would mention it.

----------


## Rob

There is an update I need to install, but waiting on the hosting company to fix something on their end.

That is one of the issues being addressed.

Thanks man!

----------

